# NY Post: Kobe to Knicks



## gs01 (Feb 12, 2004)

NY Post: Kobe to Knicks

http://www.nypost.com/sports/25437.htm


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Anything is possible. But I don't think Kobe will leave Los Angeles.

If Kobe wants to lead a team by himself, which is what many believe, then he needs to only wait until Shaq retires (which should be soon). 

Kobe will remain a Laker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe to the Knicks.  

You shouldn't have wasted the bandwidth creating this thread.


----------



## uscback2back (Jun 6, 2004)

Shaq said he wants 7 rings.. so its gonna be a few more years. Kobe needs to leave


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kobe to the Knicks.
> 
> You shouldn't have wasted the bandwidth creating this thread.


Didnt u hear what Kobe said...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I have never heard this ruomor before, I bet it's true.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Soon as I saw 'NY Post reports" I stopped reading.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Bryant to Knicks? Not Quite*

Bryant to Knicks? Not Quite

By Tim Brown, Times Staff Writer

Although Kobe Bryant publicly has insisted he would opt out of his Laker contract to sign a longer-term deal with the Lakers, Bryant told the New York Post he would talk to the New York Knicks when the free-agent negotiating period opens July 1.

Asked specifically about a possible meeting with Knick President Isiah Thomas, Bryant was quoted between games of the NBA Finals as saying, "I'll be there…. If he invites me, I'll be there."

The Knicks have only the midlevel exception — about $5 million — to offer Bryant and little, if anything, to offer in a sign-and-trade deal. If Bryant is acquitted in his felony sexual assault trial, he could recoup some of his lost salary in endorsements and other financial ventures in New York.

For months, some teammates have predicted that Bryant would be lured by New York, where he could leave Phil Jackson and Shaquille O'Neal and have his own team in a major market. The Clippers also seem to intrigue Bryant, whose agent last summer was overheard telling Clipper Coach Mike Dunleavy, "Save that cap space."

The Lakers will offer Bryant more years and money than any other team, along with owner Jerry Buss' loyalty. Bryant can sign a seven-year deal with the Lakers, only six elsewhere. The Lakers will offer annual increases of 12.5%, with a starting salary of 30% of the salary cap, which has not been established for next season.

Other organizations can offer contracts of six years with annual increases of 10%.

Bryant's intentions are a difficult read. He has told teammates he could continue playing beside O'Neal and for Jackson, despite their differences in basketball philosophies. They've also heard him talk about leaving, once in a locker-room rant while waving a morning newspaper that contained a quote critical of his play.

*"The question was, 'If Isiah called you, would you listen?' " Bryant said Wednesday. "I said, 'Yeah.' I don't know how it got spread into me and Isiah having a meeting.

"I'd listen. I don't know about being eager or having some meeting set up. I don't know anything about that."

He has made similar observations this season when asked about other NBA cities, among them Denver, Phoenix, Memphis and San Antonio.

"That's what I've said all along," he said. "No different."*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7825555.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

This is why I love the New York Post...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

For a Sign and Trade they could trade Marberry and their pick. I don't think it is fair but that is probably the best that they could do.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I doubt Kobe leaves the Lakers, but anything's possible.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I guess Kobe is gonna be ok with the knicks since he's not gonna handle the team single-handedly (Marbury)


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I don't think that he would go to the knicks....I think that he might go to the east next year(maybe), but that would only be to show everyone how he is like mike and can lead his own team


----------

